# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  سؤال هام جدا للاخوه الافاضل المحامين

## dodomehana

انا واخواتى الخمسة ساكنين فى بيتنا عمارة من 5 ادوار و معمول مشاع لنا كلنا كيف اثبت حقى فى هذه العمارة انا لدى شقة اسكن فيها و عاوز اثبت حقى . كيف اثبت حقى خط التليفون باسمى و الغاز باسمى و معمولى عقد ايجار ب 9 سنوات 
كيفيفة اثبات حقى و هل ممكن مايكونش ليا حق فيه و من له الحق فى التصرف فى هذا الشأن بالرغم من وفاه والدى منذ اكتر من 10 سنوات 
وشكرا

----------


## كريم المصرى

*طالما لم يكتمل مدة 15 سنة فى وضعك هذا ما يسمى بالقسمة المكانية دون قسمة كتابية او قضائية فلك الحق فى طلب القسمة من جديد ويكون الاثبات اما بالاتفاق واما بحكم المحكمة . 
وعل كل حال حتى لو مر 15 سنة ولو لم تكن نيتكم اتجهت للاحتفاظ بكل منكم بشقة مثلا فلا قسمة مكانية وبالتالى يظل المكان مشاع يخضع لسلطتكم جميعا . هذا من حيث الاثبات
اما من حيث التصرف فلك الحق فى التصرف فى ما يعادل نصيبك من حصة شائعة دون الوقوف على موافقة اخواتك , اما لو تصرفت فى جزء عينى معين بالذات فالحكم يكون فى النهاية عن القسمة هل سيقع هذا النصيب فى نصيبك ام لا وعلى كل حال يجب الا يكون اكثر من نصيبك .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> انا واخواتى الخمسة ساكنين فى بيتنا عمارة من 5 ادوار و معمول مشاع لنا كلنا كيف اثبت حقى فى هذه العمارة انا لدى شقة اسكن فيها و عاوز اثبت حقى . كيف اثبت حقى خط التليفون باسمى و الغاز باسمى و معمولى عقد ايجار ب 9 سنوات 
> كيفيفة اثبات حقى و هل ممكن مايكونش ليا حق فيه و من له الحق فى التصرف فى هذا الشأن بالرغم من وفاه والدى منذ اكتر من 10 سنوات 
> وشكرا


فى جميع الأحوال لا تكسب حقوق الارث بالتقادم الا بمرور ثلاثة وثلاثون عاما بمعنى أن التقادم المكسب للملكية فى حالتك مع اخوتك هو مرور ثلاثة وثلاثين عاما من تاريخ وفاة المورث (والدك) لذا ان كان لايوجد اتفاق بينك وبين اخوتك وأى وريث أخر مستحق شرعا وقانونا وقمتم بتحرير عقد قسمة اتفاقية يمكنك اقامة دعوى قضائية بطلب الحكم بالفرز والتجنيب وصولا الى حقك فى المنزل وأى تصرف فى المنزل يتم بدون موافقة ثلثى الورثة يقع باطل بطلانا مطلقا

----------


## محمد فخري

مسا الخير سؤال للاساتذة الكرام انا اشتريت نصف شقة على العقد من شخص و لم أستطع ان اكمل نصف ثمن الشقة الثاني لانها في الغوطة .بعد الشراء اخرجت قيد عقاري للشقة ف ظهر بإسم الابن وليس الأب الذي باعني الشقة و لكن الابن كان شاهدا على عقد البيع . 
علما ان الاب الذي اشتريت منه لا يرضى ان يشتري مني ولا يبيع ولا ان اسكن في الشقة وهو لا ينكر حصتي من البيت 
ما الإجراءات الازمة لضمان حقي في الشقة ما الخطوة الاولى وهل تستوجب محامي . الاب موجود بالبلد و الابن خارج القطر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*طالما أن القيد العقارى للشقة باسم الابن وليس الأب فالشقة ملك اذا للابن ولكن فى حالتك تم البيع عن طريق الأب بقبول الابن الشاهد , فالأب باع ما لايملك ويمكن أن يتعرض للمسائلة القانونية ان وددت أنت ذلك وعامة لضمان حقك فى الشقة يمكنك اقامة دعوى صحة توقيع أو صحة تعاقد على كليهما الأب بصفته بائع والابن بصفته شاهد ويلزم محام لاقامة هذه الدعوى حتى وان كان أحدهما يقيم خارج القطر اما أن تعلنه بالدعوى عن طريق سفارة البلد التى يقيم بها واما أن تعلنه فى مواجهة أبيه المهم أن يعلن بأى طريق قانونى , وفى دعوى صحة التعاقد يجب أيضا اعلان الملاك السابقين للعقار أو الشقة وشركاء الأب والابن ان وجدوا فى العقار , بحيث تصبح معهم مالك على المشاع ..هذا خيار
أما الخيار الأخر هو أن تقيم دعوى فسخ لهذا العقد مع دفع الشرط الجزائى ان وجد لأنك فى الخيار الأول بت معلقا فى هذه الشقة ولن تستطيع الانتفاع بها أو سكنها قبل أن تدفع باقى ثمنها , والخيار الثانى وان كان خسارة , فالخسارة القريبة أفضل من الخسارة البعيدة ويمكنك شراء شقة أخرى تستطيع دفع ثمنها والانتفاع بها .*

----------

